# form 80 and previous passports



## remie (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi everyone. I've got a question about form 80. i havent been allocated/havent heard from a case officer yet but ive submitted all documents other than form 80. is this doc a must? ive also already given all police clearances. 

also, in form 80, they ask about previous passports/travel documents. i do not know all the details of my previous passports because they got lost after my parents divorced and we moved out etc etc. i previously entered australia as a student with this current passport that i have tho. will this be a huge problem?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Form 80 is something that CO might ask for.
Better to fill it prior as it takes time.

Should not be a problem with old passport details. I guess you can mention that old passport was lost that's why you got new one so should not be required to mention all the details. You have the number of old passport though .. right?


----------



## remie (Feb 26, 2013)

hey thanks for the reply! yup ive got the old passport's number and i have the date of issue. those details are on the back of my current passport. but that's all i have.


----------



## deeno88 (Apr 12, 2012)

I had to fill this in and I didn't put old passports on


----------



## remie (Feb 26, 2013)

also, for q39 in form 80 " what is the main reason for going to australia", can i just answer to permanently settle down in australia? (im applying for visa 189- skilled indep)


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

remie said:


> also, for q39 in form 80 " what is the main reason for going to australia", can i just answer to permanently settle down in australia? (im applying for visa 189- skilled indep)


just mention what really is driving you there like for better future prospects or better life...


----------

